# BMW Auto Lease Programs - January 2011



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

*BMW Auto Lease Programs - Effective January 2011*

These BMW auto lease rates and residuals are provided courtesy of dealer partners and are NOT for redistribution.

This information is to help you evaluate different BMW lease offers from a dealer and *LeaseCompare.com*.

*How to use this information*

1) Use the data listed below each vehicle model, and the Lease Formula at the bottom of this page, to calculate the manufacturer (captive) lease payment.

2) Compare Vehicle Pricing and Lease Payments by clicking on the model name.

3) Choose the best lease, Dealer or LeaseCompare.com, and start leasing your car!

Visit us on *FaceBook* for more leasing information and discussions. Follow me on *Twitter* to be notified when lease programs are updated.

*2011 BMW 128i Coupe Lease *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00135 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00135 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 128i Convertible Lease * 
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00120 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00120 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 135i Coupe Lease *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00120 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00120 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 135i Convertible Lease *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00120 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00120 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 328i Sedan Lease *
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00105 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00105 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 328xi Sedan Lease *
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00105 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00105 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 328i Coupe Lease *
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00120 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00120 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 328xi Coupe Lease *
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00120 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00120 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 328i Convertible Lease *
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00105 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00105 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 328i Wagon Lease *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00105 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00105 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 328xi Wagon Lease *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00105 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00105 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 335i Sedan Lease *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00150 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00150 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 335xi Sedan Lease *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00135 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00135 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 335d Diesel Sedan Lease *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00125 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 53% of MSRP - .00125 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 335i Coupe Lease *
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00135 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00135 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 335is Coupe Lease *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00165 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00165 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 335xi Coupe Lease *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00160 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00160 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 335i Convertible Lease *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00150 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00150 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 335is Convertible Lease *
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00150 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00150 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW M3 Sedan Lease *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00205 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00205 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW M3 Coupe Lease *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW M3 Convertible Lease *
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00090 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00090 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 528i Sedan Lease *
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 535i Sedan Lease *
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 535i xDrive Sedan Lease *
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 550i Sedan Lease *
24 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00185 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 53% of MSRP - .00185 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 550i xDrive Sedan Lease *
24 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00185 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 53% of MSRP - .00185 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 535i Gran Turismo Wagon Lease *
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 535xi Gran Turismo Wagon Lease *
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 550i Gran Turismo Wagon Lease *
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 550xi Gran Turismo Wagon Lease *
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 740i Sedan Lease *
24 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00165 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00165 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 740Li Sedan Lease *
24 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00160 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00160 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 750i Sedan Lease *
24 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00165 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00165 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 750i xDrive Sedan Lease *
24 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00155 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00155 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 750i ActiveHybrid Sedan Lease *
24 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00145 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00145 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 24% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 750Li Sedan Lease *
24 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00155 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00155 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 750Li xDrive Sedan Lease *
24 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00155 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00155 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 750Li ActiveHybrid Sedan Lease *
24 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00140 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00140 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 24% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 760Li Sedan Lease *
24 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00205 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00205 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 22% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW Alpina B7 SWB Sedan Lease *
24 Month - Residual 51% of MSRP - .00205 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00205 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW Alpina B7 SWB xDrive Sedan Lease *
24 Month - Residual 51% of MSRP - .00205 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00205 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW Alpina B7 LWB Sedan Lease *
24 Month - Residual 51% of MSRP - .00205 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00205 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW Alpina B7 LWB xDrive Sedan Lease *
24 Month - Residual 50% of MSRP - .00205 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00205 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 25% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X3 xDrive28i SUV Lease * 
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00205 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00205 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X3 xDrive35i SUV Lease * 
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00205 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00205 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X5 xDrive35i SUV Lease * 
24 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 51% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X5 xDrive35i Premium SUV Lease * 
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00140 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00140 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X5 xDrive35i Sport Activity SUV Lease * 
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00155 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00155 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

* 2011 BMW X5 xDrive35d Diesel SUV Lease *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00205 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 53% of MSRP - .00205 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X5 xDrive50i SUV Lease *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00185 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00185 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X5 M SUV Lease *
24 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00185 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 51% of MSRP - .00185 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X6 xDrive35i Crossover Lease *
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X6 xDrive50i Crossover Lease *
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00155 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00155 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X6 ActiveHybrid Crossover Lease *
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00060 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00060 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X6 M Crossover Lease *
24 Month - Residual 53% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 47% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW Z4 sDrive30i Convertible Lease *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00100 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00100 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 25% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW Z4 sDrive35i Convertible Lease *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00125 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00125 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 24% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW Z4 sDrive35is Convertible Lease *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00180 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00180 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 23% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

_Residuals posted are for 15K miles/year. Add 2% to Residual for 12k mi/yr and 3% for 10k mi/yr on all terms. BMWFS acquisition fee is $725 _

*Lease Payment Calculation Formula:*
(Cap Cost - Residual Value) / Term = Depreciation
(Cap Cost + Residual Value) X Base Rate = Interest
Depreciation + Interest = Base Monthly Payment

*Terms Used in Lease Formula:*
CAP COST = Vehicle Purchase Price (amount financed)
RESIDUAL VALUE = MSRP (window sticker) X Residual %
TERM = Length of Lease in Months (3 years = 36 months)
BASE RATE = Dealer's Buy Rate (dealer can mark this up for profit)

NOTE: The manufacturer (captive) lease programs provided are for reference only. Base Rates may vary by region. Your dealer has the option of offering you a higher rate.

*Compare Lease and Loan Payments for Used BMW Models HERE*

Visit *Auto Lease Insider* for leasing info you won't find anywhere else!

Captive lease programs for other vehicle makes available here:
*Manufacturer Auto Lease Rates*


----------



## gflo (Sep 24, 2010)

thank you


----------



## gflo (Sep 24, 2010)

you wouldn't happen to know the BMW Loyalty rates for an E90 M3 (sedan), 36 months


----------



## ineedae46m3 (Jan 27, 2008)

gflo said:


> you wouldn't happen to know the BMW Loyalty rates for an E90 M3 (sedan), 36 months


Or the Loyalty rate for a 328i coupe?


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

What's a loyalty rate?

I'm considering going from an '08 535xi lease into an '11 X3 or X5...


----------



## ksoze (Nov 24, 2010)

Okay, to be clear.... 

If you have a deal lock at the December rates, do you get these new rates applied if delivered this month? If so, does that mean the other December incentives part of the overall sale are then removed ($1,500 holiday cash and $500 cheaper price) from that same deal to use these new lease rates?


----------



## jmzoot (Jan 30, 2008)

ksoze said:


> Okay, to be clear....
> 
> If you have a deal lock at the December rates, do you get these new rates applied if delivered this month? If so, does that mean the other December incentives part of the overall sale are then removed ($1,500 holiday cash and $500 cheaper price) from that same deal to use these new lease rates?


You can reapply and use whatever rates are current... typically you have a 60 day lock and if the rates get better before you take delivery you are eligible for the better rates.... A good CA will advise you that the rates have improved and you won't even have to ask...

I still think you would avoid the $500 price increase but you would no longer get the $1500 holiday credit since it was tied into the December rates..


----------



## pschenck2 (Oct 29, 2007)

I have seen reference in the 3-series forum about a "transmission credit" that is a current promotion.

Can someone explain?

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

pschenck2 said:


> I have seen reference in the 3-series forum about a "transmission credit" that is a current promotion.
> 
> Can someone explain?
> 
> ...


Phil, it's for 335i models and xi models. The automatic, dct, and awd models get an option credit which can be used as an additional discount. It's not like the holiday credit where it was used as a form of down payment reduction.


----------

